# FIT's: Small box, big punch



## Fitseries3 (Mar 31, 2011)

Well, i got tired of such a huge machine, especially one that tied up SO much money.

i been thinking for a while now about how to keep myself focused on making a machine i'd be happy with, will run anything i want to run and NOT break the bank dollar wise. however, it would have to hold up to FIT's level of performance expectation. 

i've always wanted an ITX machine but i wanted one that was killer for its size. when intel released the new sandy bridge chips i was excited. after toying with a few of these little buggers i found what i was looking for. 

one of our friendly forum members pointed out to me a board by asus that immediately caught my eye and had me drooling. NO its not a crazy over the top P67 that can run 4 monster GPUs. 

i'll let the pics do the talking from here on out but i will say, ALOT OF THOUGHT WENT INTO THIS MACHINE BEFORE I EVER BOUGHT 1 PART.

so as i say farewell to megarig i bring forth my new build...
































my system specs have been updated to reflect the hardware im using if you are wondering. YES the first few pics have a 6870 in them but i have since gotten a 6970 that you see in the second to last pic. 

im running eyefinity across 3 23" sammys 6144x1152 res. she plays most games so far PRETTY NICE!

im still tweakin it so shes a tad messy. i need to tear it all down tomorrow and redo wire management and get an OC on the CPU started. im waiting for the H60 watercooler unit to cool the cpu but that will be a bit before i get it i think. none the less... im STOKED as F*** about this machine. she runs SUPER SMOOTH and the new EFI bios is really sweet.


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 31, 2011)

Take it the SR-2 didn't fit? Damn.

Looks decent. I've always wanted to try an mITX system. Might have to one day, pop it behind the right monitor when i also get another two for Eyefinity 

Long time away... lol.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 31, 2011)

You know what moonpig, just imagine if they did make a ITX version on the SR2 LOL that would be super sweet


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 31, 2011)

for those of you who wonder and dont look at system specs...

Processor:	i5 2400
Motherboard:	ASUS P8H67-I DELUXE
Cooling:	Corsair H60(soon)
Memory:	2x4gb Mushkin SODIMM DDR3
Video Card:	ATI 6970 2gb
Hard Disk:	WD 640GB,1TB and 2TB Black
Optical Drive:	Samsung 22x DL DVD-RW
CRT/LCD Model:	3x Samsung 24"
Case:	Lian li PC-Q08
PSU:	Corsair HX520W


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 31, 2011)

Fitseries3 said:


> for those of you who wonder and dont look at system specs...
> 
> Processor:	i5 2400
> Motherboard:	ASUS P8H67-I DELUXE
> ...



Do you think the I5 2400 will OC any? i would have thought you might would get a K version


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 31, 2011)

oh it will...

i thought about the 2500k but i wanted to put more into video and ram than cpu. 

the 2400 is very capable and even at stock clock it is very smooth.


----------



## D4S4 (Mar 31, 2011)

an ssd or two, maybe?


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 31, 2011)

the 2400 will not overclock at all. it has turbo boost and that is it. you may get like 2bclck but that is it. I dont know where it states non K sb cpu's oc but let me see the article wherever it is. anyways much better looking than that gawdy sr2.


----------



## chuchnit (Mar 31, 2011)

H67 cannot overclock the CPU, only GPU.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 31, 2011)

i seem to be doing ok so far. it is OCing just fine. proof in a bit.


----------



## CJCerny (Mar 31, 2011)

Wasn't it like just 4 weeks ago that you said that you had lot interest in computers all together and were moving on?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 31, 2011)

i did... this is pretty much a final build. 

i built it to enjoy a machine that i didnt have to fuck with all the time, a machine that i can game with, use for photoshop, video editing and whatever else and have fun with. 

this machine wont be upgraded all the time like i used to do. 

other than what i've stated above this is how it will run for at least the next year if not longer. 

im dont tinkerin with shit all the time.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 31, 2011)

chuchnit said:


> H67 cannot overclock the CPU, only GPU.



Who says? if anyone can OC a H67 it would be fits, Fits is like chuck norris and the dos equis man had a baby

WANNA SEE SS!!! NAW!! lol


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 31, 2011)

Fitseries3 said:


> i did... this is pretty much a final build.
> 
> i built it to enjoy a machine that i didnt have to fuck with all the time, a machine that i can game with, use for photoshop, video editing and whatever else and have fun with.
> 
> ...



You can't escape Fits... it just doesn't work like that.


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 31, 2011)

Fitseries3 said:


> Well, i got tired of such a huge machine, especially one that tied up SO much money.
> 
> i been thinking for a while now about how to keep myself focused on making a machine i'd be happy with, will run anything i want to run and NOT break the bank dollar wise. however, it would have to hold up to FIT's level of performance expectation.
> 
> ...



Nice little box you have there!!! LOL 

But in all seriousness I do like it! I got in to that building style in the past. It takes a good builder to build something that powerful on such a small level. Takes allot of planning you did a great job so far! Are you planning on dressing her up a little on the inside too? Cable extensions and the like???

BTW I agree on the EFI Bios way better then the old CMOS.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 31, 2011)

Lovely little case, my next build is going to be Matx in a PC-V351B, and nice psu, mines been solid for a few years now.

Overall yumminess as usual Fits


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 31, 2011)

I really want to turn my main I7 rig into a smaller platform and get rid of the huge case! I almost thought of making a cardboard box case to hold me over until i sell the HAF932 LOLOL


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 31, 2011)

tiny OC so far...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 31, 2011)

Nice chip that is, much price differance twixt 2400 and 2500?


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 31, 2011)

Fitseries3 said:


> tiny OC so far...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110331/Capture484.jpg



That's about all the OC you're gonna get with H67. Much above BCLK 105, they start to get very unstable, and with the multi locked, there is just no place to go.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 31, 2011)

this baord has awesome bios options, almost as many as some of the crazy boards ive had in the past.

im not done by any means


----------



## wolf (Mar 31, 2011)

kickass mini rig man, cant wait to see where this ends up.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 31, 2011)

Fitseries3 said:


> tiny OC so far...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110331/Capture484.jpg



DUDE! nice! see if it will almost touch 4Ghz LOL

*EDIT*

WOW that would take 33x122  dont know if BCLK will do that


----------



## ERazer (Mar 31, 2011)

how you liking the case so far? got the same case for my server, ill be watching how h60 fits bc i wanna grab one


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 31, 2011)

i like it alot but just hard with all this hardware in there to get around with big hands


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 31, 2011)

The biggest problem in small builds is CPU cooler. Graphic cards have sluim but powerful coolers, for CPU, if you want a good one you always end up with some big crap...


----------



## ERazer (Mar 31, 2011)

RejZoR said:


> The biggest problem in small builds is CPU cooler. Graphic cards have sluim but powerful coolers, for CPU, if you want a good one you always end up with some big crap...



imo really depends what cpu you use, i have pushed my i3 540 up to 4ghz w/o issues using sycthe mini ninja, but tried on my i7 860 wasnt a good idea

besides specially now some of this h20 kits performed as well as the bulky towers hs


----------



## gumpty (Mar 31, 2011)

Subbing this for big things from small packages.

Looks great. I had shot of big cases after I'd had my ATCS840 for a year. Just took up too much space. Can't see myself ever getting anything bigger than mATX in the future - I just don't use that many expansion slots.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 31, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> DUDE! nice! see if it will almost touch 4Ghz LOL
> 
> *EDIT*
> 
> WOW that would take 33x122  dont know if BCLK will do that



The H67 platform will not allow allow this, despite anyone's skill...not even close.


----------



## ERazer (Mar 31, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> The H67 platform will not allow allow this, despite anyone's skill...not even close.



well thats a bummer


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 31, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> The H67 platform will not allow allow this, despite anyone's skill...not even close.



We could only hope


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 31, 2011)

ERazer said:


> imo really depends what cpu you use, i have pushed my i3 540 up to 4ghz w/o issues using sycthe mini ninja, but tried on my i7 860 wasnt a good idea
> 
> besides specially now some of this h20 kits performed as well as the bulky towers hs



Core i7 920 @ 3,3GHz. I'm currently running it with Thermaltright AXP-120 but there is still room for improvements.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 31, 2011)

RejZoR said:


> Core i7 920 @ 3,3GHz. I'm currently running it with Thermaltright AXP-120 but there is still room for improvements.



so you saying it gets too hot?


----------



## AhokZYashA (Mar 31, 2011)

nice built fits..
anyway, what cooler are you using with that i5?


----------



## AhokZYashA (Mar 31, 2011)

sorry dopost..


----------



## ERazer (Mar 31, 2011)

RejZoR said:


> Core i7 920 @ 3,3GHz. I'm currently running it with Thermaltright AXP-120 but there is still room for improvements.



got my i7 around 3.2 ghz with 65c idle  then again 860's runs hot and to be cramp in mini itx case not a good idea


----------



## theonedub (Mar 31, 2011)

Around how much $ did a setup like that run you, Fits?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 31, 2011)

Bet there's a "K" model in there within 3 months.  Fits is addicted to power.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 31, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Bet there's a "K" model in there within 3 months.  Fits is addicted to power.



A "K" will not help, since the board itself is limited to BCLK overclocking, and SB as a platform does not like BCLK increases. It's developed for multiplier overclocking. You really need a p67 board and a k chip for overclocking. H67 is designed for different purposes.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 31, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> A "K" will not help, since the board itself is limited to BCLK overclocking, and SB as a platform does not like BCLK increases. It's developed for multiplier overclocking. You really need a p67 board and a k chip for overclocking. H67 is designed for different purposes.



Shouldnt his H67 board have adjustable multi?


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 31, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> You can't escape Fits... it just doesn't work like that.



It's not hard, I haven't changed anything in my rig in over a year. I Lost interest in computer hardware, the fact shit breaks, it's expensive and you just plain get tired of the hassle of changing parts, upgrade costs, RMA's, and intels bs socket changes, plus there is only so much information you can gain before you can solve/fix just about anything. 

I know where he is coming from, even though I didn't spend $k on my rigs, it gets a little old. 

Good luck with the build Fit, haven't heard from you in a while.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 1, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> The H67 platform will not allow allow this, despite anyone's skill...not even close.



im gonna try it though. you never know, it may be that no one has tried hard enough yet.


----------



## wolf (Apr 1, 2011)

Fitseries3 said:


> im gonna try it though. you never know, it may be that no one has tried hard enough yet.



thats the spirit


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jun 24, 2011)

any update on this?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 24, 2011)

working on it....

gonna change the name to sandlion


----------



## copenhagen69 (Jun 24, 2011)

cool looking stuff ... sub'd


----------

